
Hidden video shows Ohio cows beaten - Canton, OH - CantonRep.com - a2tech
http://www.cantonrep.com/newsnow/x289837620/Hidden-video-shows-Ohio-cows-beaten
======
a2tech
I'm not usually squeamish about animal husbandry-but this goes way way over
the border into just ridiculous cruelty. I couldn't watch more than 30 seconds
of the video-when he ties down the cow's head and starts beating it I had to
stop.

------
empire29
This is absolutely sickening. Just one more reason to be aware of who/where
you buy your food.

